
Could electrically stimulating criminals' brains prevent crime? - futureguy
https://newatlas.com/brain-stimulation-psychopaths-prevent-crime/55281/
======
DrScump
This concept forms the setting for the old Michael Chrichton novel _The
Terminal Man_.

